# Pukka juice



## Gavin09 (4/9/19)

Hi guys,
Thank you guys for an awesome vapecon 2019!!
I tasted a juice from Pukka (lime lemonade) there and would like to find out if it is available from some of our local vape shops as they had a problem with their stock stuck at customs or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acidkill (5/9/19)

I'd like to know this too


----------



## Mo_MZ (5/9/19)

The Pukka juice was really good, would also like to know when and where it be available


----------

